# Steve Wozniak verlost signierten Apple II auf der Cebit



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Steve Wozniak verlost signierten Apple II auf den Cebit*

					Im Anschluss an den Vortrag von Steve Wozniak auf der Cebit, der von vielen mit Spannung erwartet wird, wird einer der mittlerweile rar gewordener originaler Apple II-Computer verlost, den Wozniak persönlich signiert. Wozniaks Deutschlandauftritt wird von vielen mit Spannung erwartet.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Steve Wozniak verlost signierten Apple II auf den Cebit*


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Steve Wozniak verlost signierten Apple II auf den Cebit*

Ich dachte, den hätte Sheldon bekommen?


----------



## Sarin (12. März 2014)

*AW: Steve Wozniak verlost signierten Apple II auf den Cebit*

Ähm... "auf der Cebit" !


----------



## wievieluhr (12. März 2014)

*AW: Steve Wozniak verlost signierten Apple II auf den Cebit*

Imbissdeutsch für Fortgeschrittene:


.....
Lesson 3
Vergessen Sie der, die ,das, es gibt nur den:

"Kommt auf den Pommes noch was drauf? "
Kommt auf den Pommes noch was drauf?, listen and repeat.
"Kommt auf den Pommes noch was drauf? "

Lessen 4 Richtig antworten:
"Warn Sie die Thüringer?"
ACHTUNG, sagen Sie nicht was Sie wollen sondern was Sie sind! Listen and Repeat:
"Warn Sie die Thüringer?"
>>Nein ich bin das Schaschlik und er ist die Pommes<<
"aber Pils wart ihr beide?"
>>Genau<<


----------



## Soulsnap (12. März 2014)

*AW: Steve Wozniak verlost signierten Apple II auf den Cebit*

Jetzt hackt mal nicht gleich alle auf dem Praktikanten mit Migrationshintergrund rum, der lernt halt noch...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. März 2014)

Alles wieder gut. Danke fürs Auffinden.


----------



## alm0st (12. März 2014)

*AW: Steve Wozniak verlost signierten Apple II auf den Cebit*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich dachte, den hätte Sheldon bekommen?


 
Das war auch sofort mein erster Gedanke


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. März 2014)

Das Teeren und Federn findet heute Abend zum Sonnenuntergang auf dem Betriebsparkplatz statt. Der wütende Mob kann anschließend dem Kielholen in der Pegnitz beiwohnen. 

Aber Spaß beiseite: thx für den Hinweis.


----------



## Torsley (12. März 2014)

*AW: Steve Wozniak verlost signierten Apple II auf den Cebit*



alm0st schrieb:


> Das war auch sofort mein erster Gedanke



mein erster war "hat sheldon den nicht runtergeschmissen?"


----------



## Lexx (12. März 2014)

Wer zur Hölle ist "Sheldon"? Der Bruder von Sheldoff?


----------



## flozn (12. März 2014)

*AW: Steve Wozniak verlost signierten Apple II auf den Cebit*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich dachte, den hätte Sheldon bekommen?


 
Sheldon wollte seinen eigenen Apple in der Cheesecake Factory vom "great and powerful Woz" signieren lassen und stürzte damit im Stiegenhaus 

Steve Wozniak on The Big Bang Theory - YouTube


----------



## TempestX1 (12. März 2014)

Der Gewinner wird sich extrem freuen. Das Teil ist rar.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Bang_Theory


----------



## Torsley (12. März 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wer zur Hölle ist "Sheldon"? Der Bruder von Sheldoff?



nein sheldon ist nur der besitzer des wow charackters "the mighty sheldor, level 85 blood elf, hero of the eastern kingdoms" aber das klingt ja so ähnlich wie sheldoff.


----------



## Lexx (12. März 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Das Teil ist rar.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Bang_Theory


Nicht zip?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2014)

flozn schrieb:


> Sheldon wollte seinen eigenen Apple in der Cheesecake Factory vom "great and powerful Woz" signieren lassen und stürzte damit im Stiegenhaus  Steve Wozniak on The Big Bang Theory - YouTube


Ja, aber ich dachte, dass das derjenige war.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. März 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Der Gewinner wird sich extrem freuen. Das Teil ist rar.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Bang_Theory


 Allerdings...da dürften wohl einige träume (inclusive mich).
Ob der wohl noch funktioniert ? Oder eher was für die Vitrine?


----------



## Caduzzz (12. März 2014)

*hier stand Quark*


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

Kann ich bei dem Ding RAM nachrüsten oder hat Apple den so gebaut dass das unmöglich ist?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2014)

Frag mal beim Support nach, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (16. März 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Frag mal beim Support nach, würde mich auch interessieren.


 In das Gesicht des Supportmenschen würde ich gerne beim Anruf einmal blicken dürfen/können...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich bei dem Ding RAM nachrüsten oder hat Apple den so gebaut dass das unmöglich ist?


In meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb stand anno dunnemal ein IIfx für den Datentransfer (ISDN). Der war ab Werk vollaufgerüstet geliefert worden. Apple hat damals so gut wie jeden Mac mit vollen Ram-Slots ausgeliefert.


----------



## Capone2412 (19. März 2014)

Den hätte ich auch sehr gerne.

Steve Wozniak ist schon ein sehr sympathischer Zeitgenosse.


----------

